# the 2ww?



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Does that mean, when you test, that you are only technically 2 weeks pregnant? (if you find out the earliest you can, test when you expected your period which didnt show up...its only been about 2 weeks (obviously different for each person based on their cycle, but 'average' here) since you ovulated...so technically you are 2 weeks pregnant when you find out right?)...??? lol


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

Based on the concept of being pregnant for forty weeks, you're already 2 weeks pregnant when you ovulate. But there's two weeks ("standard" cycle) between O and AF and that's what the tww refers to. So, technically, if you test the day that your period is supposed to start, you're 4 weeks pregnant.

I think that it's pretty stupid, personally. How can you be considered pregnant before you even ovulate? But I guess that a 40 week pregnancy is a nice, even number, where a 38 week pregnancy might be cumbersome.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

they count from the first day of your last period, so if you have a 28 day cycle, you're considered to be 4 weeks pregnant if you test positive on day 28.

You're technically only two weeks pregnant, but they give you two weeks for free. Which means that when you ovulate, you're two weeks pregnant.

They do this because most women don't know when they ovulate. to avoid due date confusion I took my ovulation date and subtracted two weeks to give me a LMP date that fit with the standard 28 day cycle with ovulation on cd 14.

confusing, no?


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

yes dont confuse me lol

okay so technically you are only 2 weeks pregnant...but they give you 2 weeks for free so you can say you are 4 weeks lol

Ill remember that lol...MW wont see you until you are 9 weeks (or was it 8?)...So if I add on the 'free' 2 weeks of pregnancy - then I would see a MW sooner than I thought!

Im not pregnant yet lol...just thinking ahead


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes, you'll be 9 weeks pregnant when it's been 7 weeks since conception. Gestational age starts at your last menstrual period and assumes you ovulate on day 14. Two free weeks indeed.

Also, the average first time pregnancy goes 41 weeks and 1 day (from the last period's start) if not induced, so that kinda throws even the 40 weeks out the window.


----------



## akaisha (Apr 14, 2008)

oh i really really hate the LMP rule. it's the most ludicrous thing i've ever heard.

"weeks pregnant" is counted from your LMP based on the textbook 14/28 day cycle like texaspeach said.

"gestational age" is the ACTUAL age of the baby and is counted from ovulation/conception. assuming you O on CD 14 that would make the gestational age 2 weeks less than weeks pregnant.

so yes, when your baby's gestational age is 7 weeks, you'll be 9 weeks pregnant.

when i'm pregnant i personally intend to count in terms of gestational age because the "i'm pregant before i even O'd" thing really irritates me.


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

LOL.

I was confusing my husband with this issue this very evening.

As in, you're already 'two weeks pregnant' _before you even get pregnant_! how crazy is that!?!

Ann, I like how you said it, you get two weeks for free, hehe...


----------



## LibertyBelle (Aug 16, 2008)

Great question! I had no idea we got a "bonus" two weeks. Good to know!


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

yeah.. its stupid.. even my human anatomy teacher didn't know this!


----------



## Kayda's Mom (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep..
they always go by the date you started your cycle...just like FF...CD1 and then add 40 weeks from there to give you the due date.


----------



## SwanMom (Jan 4, 2007)

I didn't learn this until I became pregnant. It seems like I read that they don't give 2 free weeks in some countries, though. Somewhere in Europe? Can't remember...but I do remember reading that pregnancies are around 38 weeks there, but 40 in America just because of the way we count.


----------



## redclover (Mar 5, 2008)

probably (as a general rule only...) women in america are less educated about the goings ons of her body. all the gals around here seem to got it (the understanding about ovulation thing...) but so many people think of your "cycle" as simply being the few days you bleed every month.
i wish the docs when i had my first would have believed me when i told them that their due date estimations were way off. then they probably wouldn't have considered me pre-term and sliced me open. lovely antics they have, huh?


----------

